

How one German millennial chose to live on trains rather than pay rent - s3nnyy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2015/08/22/how-one-german-millennial-chose-to-live-on-trains-rather-than-pay-rent/

======
bruceb
"Müller frequently travels late at night, although she tries to sleep at the
apartments of relatives or friends. Often, she is accommodated by her
boyfriend, her mother or grandmother."

So she isn't really living on the train.

~~~
kjs3
Just what I thought: She lives in a stable series of crashpads and uses trains
to get there. Occasionally, she washes up on the train.

